# 10 months old pony left back of the houses again



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

right couple months ago we woke up with a horse teetered on back of our house ( we did not know then in fact he was a painbald pony only 7 months ) it was on 5 th of nov week ,anyhow someone was attending to the poor thing but as it was coming close to the firework night many of us we been very concern on his welfare any how , there have been kids who stoned him and tried to put his hay on fire . after couple days of calling RSPCA , several rescue horses and police , finally his owners removed him. We thought he will be going in to stables ...yeah right all this crap winter was out side by him self about a mile away from us and moved regularly from one side of the road to the other , last week the poor thing come back at our place , he is in the rain , dirty as a pig ( i do not think he was groomed at all) . we have been told before his owner lives not far away but his brother comes to feed him and move him , however when the police arrived couple months back out of nowhere appear more blokes who in fact should of not been there but we found out they r travellers and we believe the owners might be this chaps . 
so now the poor thing is back of our house , and looks to get very distressed when people who pass by and give him a pat then they r leaving , he starts to run in circles and gets very distressed . Is a very calm pony and absolutely gorgeous . 
He come at my dogs and they had a good sniff is not afraid of them , we r very very concerned about the welfare of this poor boy is about 10 months old now and I have heard rumours that he would be keep out side on council land , exposed to dogs and nasty kids , until the age of 2 , when allegedly would be good for cart . 

The law dose not help me at all , is not illegal to keep the horse in this conditions , they can move him several meters away every 7 days , he looks to be hungry all the time (a circle around him the grass is running thin ) and is raining terrible out side . He is soaking and dirty like hell , it dose slightly thinner now then it was 3 months ago and the head collar seems to be very very tight . 
I called the councillor on our area he said he would do something but I have some doubts , do not not know what else we can do for this poor lad , he really should be now in the stables


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

That is terrible: re the RSPCA, can you contact them again?

World Horse Welfare: Horse charity has a contact number: "If you would like to report a horse welfare concern in the UK, please call our Welfare Line for free on 08000 480180" - from this page World Horse Welfare: Report a concern in the UK

Also maybe your local media or even BBC - when faced with possible adverse publicity if can help galvanise some action from these large orgs! Also worth trying your local MP - while it might be that they cannot help much initially, the squeaky wheel gets oiled, so making as much fuss as possible may just pay off.

Whereabouts are you? Are their perhaps other local animal welfare centres that might be able to help?

Good luck please keep us updated. How frustrating and horrible for the pony involved.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

I called today , but I got out of ours number 01953498682
... I did contacted u before guys and u were the only people who were going to come out couple months back , but by chance the police was passing by and then the 'owners' showed there faces .
RSPCA said to me as long as is teetered we can not do nothing ...u know the story ....
.... will try again .... 
there is anything I can improvise to cover him up ? is soaking


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

I am in Leeds west yorkshire


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

michaelasi said:


> there is anything I can improvise to cover him up ? is soaking


 I wouldn't recommend anything other than a horse blanket which fits and then he will need to be checked on to see he is ok. Even if tethred and legal, can the RSPCA not come out on a cruelty or about to be cruelty charge? the pony needs cover and proper food, could get rain scald in this weather, tell them! Thanks for trying to help, am contacting some horsey buddies to pick their brains.


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

Contact Us

"(0113) 261 4344 (day) or leave a message
(0113) 279 1856 (eve) or leave a message"

I don't know if they can help but they may have ideas, am googling for horsey places in Leeds, not to much I can find.


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

mrswoodwoose said:


> Contact Us
> 
> "


not sure what happened to the URL I cut and pasted, here it is again. Hope Pastures Home Page


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

welcome in to my world ....thanks will give a call to them , we just coem back from the walk with the dogs and this guy who keeps moves him and give him some water just arrived with a big spade to take the pool out of the ground , Flash the pony when he heard our voices raised his head and come close to our female dog , she is very protective with him ... he will just be moved few meters away and let there .... 
will call this numbers thank u


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

do not worry , is the forum , it just extracts the key word and expose them , the link is there just hidden with the key word page of Contact us


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

good luck, has the pony got food other than grass? It could probably do with some decent hay. Anything else might upset it's tummy I guess.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

no , I did brought some carrot but I do not know how good it is and someone else brought apples , will try sort out some hay tomorrow 
the people u give me the numbers I just called and they said to come back in to morning to speak with a woman ...


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello, any news on this poor pony? Some carrots and a few apples are probably fine, just that horses are very susceptible to colic and a change in diet can set that off. 

I think you're doing a marvellous job, so many people just walk/drive past and would never take the time to help - I hope the pony reaps the rewards soon. Please don't give up - remember that the squeaky wheel gets oiled!


----------



## Nakeshamoon (Jun 16, 2010)

Poor thing, I would also get hold of some good quality hay and possible soak it in water for 15-30 mins, if he is only use to grass and you not legally being the owner this is the safest way to go, or what I would do. Carrots and apples are great, but as treats not as bulk and if he isnt in a proper field with decent grazing, just wandering about grabbing bits here and there. Does he look underweight, or wormy if you can tell.

I know that the RSPCA do alot of brilliant work and are the or at least one of the leading charities in the UK, I have only had trouble with them, I have had to rescue animals myself before, mainly wild life. Which is illegal and if I had been caught im not sure what they would of done with me. Me and my friends/family have rang the RSPCA many times because of travellers horses but still they didnt do anything and the police are even worse. My sister was driving and a horse ran out in front of her car. The majority of the horses/ponies are very underweight, full of worms, no shelter, minimal access to water. A remember a few years ago a family friend telling us she was driving back at night with her window down and heard strange horrid noises, so she wound her window up abit in case it was a person and pulled over but realised somebody was in pain, she got out and went over the ditch and a horse was laid in the ditch tangled up in its chain, she managed to get it free but it being dark it ran off and she couldnt find it, went back the next day and it had gone. She had no experience of horses and is not a young lady. She did ring the RSPCA and I cant remember what exactly they said but basically was rude to her, told her not to get involved that it wasnt her place and that they couldnt do anything now but would send somebody out the next day.

I was suspicious of somebody keeping dogs for fighting in our village, I was naive about dog fighting and presumed that it was only people in cities as they were the only cases I had read about. They leave their drive gates open which opens up onto a public footpath, their dogs can get half way across the footpath on their chains and aggressive to people but especially dogs, once I ended up face down on the floor,going past their house with my dog who I was trying to socialise with nice dogs as he had some issues it became such a situation that I just avoid going past anymore, we rang the RSPCA twice and nothing was done, they just said 'yes we will keep an eye on it' I know others in the village had also rang up. A few weeks later apparently he dog had attacked the postman and bit him and was PTS. More like he bit the postman then they quickly sent him away so that the nobody came to collect him until it had cooled down, Im glad for the dog as wasnt his fault. He was replaced straight away by another aggressive dog and they swap, im guessing everytime they get a complaint. Both the dogs come back with scars and more aggressive.

I have known people with rescue centres who according to the law illegally 'rescue' animals, illegal and rescue dont sound like they should be used alongside one another. If those animals had been rescued legally they would not be alive. It one of the only laws I break and dont see why I should feel guilty about it.

It is a bad situation and dangerous it being left to people who care about animals rather than people better equipped dealing with it properly and legally like policemen/rspca etc 

I dont like ranting, this sounds like a rant. Just a good job you are looking after this pony and getting him hay, I find many many people are cowards and would rather not get involved, either they just dont care or are worried somebody is going to come after them. Not just animals though, I know people who have seen men and women having very physical fights in the middle of streets with children present and people just walking past not wanting to get involved. One of the people asked, in this case a woman being hit by a man whilst a little boy was stood crying if the woman was okay, the man didnt even look at him and the woman said 'Stay out of it' the police then appeared and went straight to the person who had asked if the woman was okay and told him to leave. GRRRR!


----------

